# Headlight Bulb Swap



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

All of you car techs out there. I am looking to replace my stock high beams with xenon 12v 100W bulbs, is this safe to do so. Will is cause any damage or burn up any fuses or anything. All help would be appreciated.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm not expert, but I do believe that hot of a bulb will burn up your wiring -- although I'm not sure because their your highs. I've read elsewhere about people pumping up their lows to 75s and greater with negative results.


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

I will wait then for a few more responses before I start using them


----------

